

What is docker, when to use it - nickleefly
http://www.centurylinklabs.com/what-is-docker-and-when-to-use-it/

======
ColinWright
This, like so many other articles in the technical world, actually assumes you
know what docker is. For example, it says:

    
    
        What Is Docker?
    

Good, I thought, finally an explanation. Then it says:

    
    
        So then what is Docker good at?
    

Oh. That doesn't help. Then:

    
    
      * Docker is great at building and sharing disk images ...
      * Docker is a manager for infrastructure ... 
      * Docker is a great image distribution model ...
      * Docker uses btrfs ...
      * Docker has a central repository of disk images ...
    

None of this tells me what docker actually is.

It goes on:

    
    
        Docker is a basic tool ... that you
        should start incorporating into your
        daily development and ops practices.
    

Why? What is it?

    
    
      * Use Docker as version control system
    

Why not just use git?

    
    
      * Use Docker when you want to distribute/collaborate
           on your app's operating system with a team
    

Why not just use git?

    
    
      * Use Docker to run your code on your
           laptop in the same environment as
           you have on your server ...
    

I already do that - why should I use docker?

    
    
      * Use Docker whenever your app needs to go
           through multiple phases of development
    

Why?

    
    
      * Use Docker with your Chef Cookbooks and
           Puppet Manifests
    

Why?

    
    
      * Docker doesn't do configuration management
    

What?

At this point I give up - I have no idea what the author is talking about, and
cannot deduce who the expected audience might be.

~~~
ckv0
This is dead on. This is also a fairly accurate model of why I find many
conversations draining and frustrating. To make any sort of valuable
contribution to the conversation, I usually need more information than what is
initially provided. More often than not the other person gets shifty and
defensive and I feel like an interrogator.

